# Babies on the way!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

We are super excited over here in our part of the world Australia - I bought 8 fertile eggs and its now day 4 of my broody silkie sitting on them-so far all good! Any tips on raising chicks this way? We have 6 Pekin Bantams and 2 frizzle bantams in about 18 sleeps! I only have two silkies currently, is it ok to raise the chicks in with the silkies-1 being the broody mum and the other just a normal silkie? Thanks


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Just make sure there isn't water where the babies can drown. Momma should protect them ok, but keep an eye on them. When my hen hatched chicks I separated them in a mother pen for about 2 weeks.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi there, water tip is a great one! Just out of curiosity, how many hens were in your flock altogether? Because you separated the mumma and chicks how were they accepted back into the flock? Do you think one other hen could pick on the chicks? Thanks!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah they were accepted fine. After about 2 weeks I started free ranging them together. Babies stayed right with mom. That allowed them plenty of space for introductions. And crazy as it seems after 2 weeks momma had the babies roosting with the big girls 4 feet off the ground!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh thanks for the photos!! They're the cutest things! I can't wait to see mumma and her little chicks! Think it's going to be pretty darn cute! I love that yours were roosting with the big girls in not time!


----------

